# Orks ? Pilze ? Häää?



## Baldoran (9. Juli 2008)

hiho leute !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich war gerade auf der War seite etwas am rumgucken...
und da stand unter verschiedenen fragen auch :

Warum gibt es bei grünhäuten keine frauen ?

und die antwort war : Das liegt einfach daran, dass es keine weiblichen Grünhäute gibt! Orks, Goblins und alle anderen Grünhaut-Unterarten sind eigentlich pilzartige Wesen, die sich nicht normal fortpflanzen, sondern aus Sporen wachsen. Deshalb sind alle Grünhäute männlich.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HÄÄÄÄÄ ???? WAAAAS ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich versteh die welt nichtmehr..
orks und gobbos sind .... pilze ???

stand darüber schon genaueres oder ist diese antwort nur ein witz ?
bitte steinigt mich nicht wenn es so einen thread schon gab...


----------



## Shadlyin (9. Juli 2008)

da gibts bei im fantasy genre soviele erklärungen wie variationen auf nem larp :O

ob deine story jetzt so für war stimmt kann ich nicht beantworten.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> hiho leute !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, das ist kein Witz. Mach dir aber nichts draus, anfangs können die meisten sich zwar nicht damit anfreunden, aber spätestens, wenn sie wissen wie gut eine Orkpilz-Suppe schmeckt, kommen sie auf den Geschmack.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (9. Juli 2008)

ne ich kann mich damit ja anfreunden..
also mit der pilzidee..
aber das ist irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oggaman (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich find die idee ein "wenig" merkwürdig sind Schwarzorks dann Steinpilze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2008)

Oggaman schrieb:


> Also ich find die idee ein "wenig" merkwürdig sind Schwarzorks dann Steinpilze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schwarzorks sind höchstwahrscheinlich durch Experimente von Chaoszwergen erschaffen worden (gug hier). Aber ich denk mal die pflanzen sich genauso mit Sporen fort, wie die "normalen" Orks.


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

und wie muss man sich sowas vorstellen? wachsen da Pilze im Boden, die werden größer grün und irgendwann sind die Orks und können laufen oder wie?


----------



## Masarius (9. Juli 2008)

Also....
Orks wachsen aus Pilzen, das ist korrekt...das ist zumindest die Erklärung bei Warhammer 40.000 (Zukunft und so...), soweit ich weiß ist dies bei Warhammer Fantasy (also WAR)auch so...müsste nun im Armeebuch nachschauen was unglaubliche 2 Räume entfernt im Schrank liegt...puh...morgen dann...

Orks speziel die Goblins hüten und pflegen die Pilze aus denen dann wiederum die allseits beliebten Grünhäute entstehen...Orks sind eine Kriegerrasse, nur dafür Leben sie, daher auch keine Weiblein. Eigentlich kann man sie nicht mal als Männlich einstufen, sind halt...Orks ^^, aber gehen wohl doch eher in Richtung des männlichen Geschlechts.
Wenn nen Ork nen Arm verliert wird der einfach so grob wieder drangenäht oder was man grad zur Hand hat zum festmachen und in kurzer Zeit ist das Teil wieder funktionsfähig. 
Das mit den Chaoszwergen und den SChwarzorks kann gut sein, glaub das ich das mal irgendwo gelesen hab (nicht auf der verlinkten Seite von Gnaba_Hustefix).


----------



## Höllensturz (9. Juli 2008)

ich dachte immer das sie in unteriridsche kammern Reifen, und "kleinere" abhackungen (wie finger, nase oder eine hând^^) einfach wieder nachwächst...sind halt Pilze^^. Ich finds cool das ein wutschäumender Pilz mit 2 Spalter auf andere leute los geht...ich mack menschelein zuu Kleinhaapeen!^^


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Juli 2008)

Ja mein Bester, so soehts aus...sowohl Orkse als auch Gobos sind Pilze.

Um ganz genau zu sein, sind sie eine parasitäre, und offensichtlich praktisch unkaputtbare Spezies, die es sich irgendwann laaaaaange vor WAR mal zur Angewohnheit gemacht hat, ihre Sporen ins All zu schleudern, auf dass sie neue Welten befallen. Wenn du dir die Timeline der Fantasywelt ansiehst, wirst du feststellen, dass die ersten Orcs kurz nach der Erschaffung der Slann der ersten Generation auftauchen, sie sind also die zweitälteste "Intelligente" Rasse auf der Warhammer - Welt.

Auf die Welt kamen sie, indem die SPoren einfach aus dem All runtersegelten. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach haben die Orks (bzw. ihr Auftauchen) nicht unbedingt was mit dem Chaos zu tun...sine sind sozusagen die "Wildcard" im Machtgefüge der Welt, die einfach nur alles Moschen wollen.


Dazu gibts ein Zitat aus einer Grabbag übersetzung...

"Oh mein Gott ich liebe meinen Job! Ich muss Kundenfragen ohne zu lügen mit "Ausserirdische Pilze regnen herab" beantworten, und werde dafür auch noch bezahlt!" ^^

Und nein, Männlein und Weiblein gibts bei den Grünhäuten selbstverständlich auch nicht. Vorstellen kannst du dir dass so, dass da zuerst ein Pilz wächst, der wird immer grösser, immer noch grösser, noch ein bisschen grösser, dann platzt er auf, und ihm entsteigt ein fertiger Orc, oder ein paar Gobos.


----------



## blacken.the.sheep (9. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und nein, Männlein und Weiblein gibts bei den Grünhäuten selbstverständlich auch nicht. Vorstellen kannst du dir dass so, dass da zuerst ein Pilz wächst, der wird immer grösser, immer noch grösser, noch ein bisschen grösser, dann platzt er auf, und ihm entsteigt ein fertiger Orc, oder ein paar Gobos.



Nope, die weiter oben geschriebene Beschreibung ist korrekt, die Orks selbst wachsen und gedein unterirdisch, die Pilze selber sind nur an der Oberfläche. Das wie bei Kartoffeln das beste wächst unterirdisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinner mich noch sehr gut an die Bilder im Gorkamorka Regelwerk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ich aber grad an der Arbeit bin und morgen früh wegfahr kann ich dir leider keine genauen Texte geben.


----------



## Vandergroth (9. Juli 2008)

Ich lese hier ja viele richtige Dinge und auch garnicht mal so schlecht geschrieben und vor allem be-schrieben, aber eigentlich sieht es doch etwas anders aus ^^

Im Warhammer 40.000 Universum beginnt die legendäre und spektakuläre Reise unserer kleinen Warhammer Fantasy-Welt.
Zu Zeiten, als Warhammer 40.000 eigentlich hätte Warhammer -100.000 heißen müssen, erschien die erste bekannte intelligente Rasse: Die Slann! Außerirdische Riesenechsen, die zur Perfektion von Technik und Magie kamen.
Gottgleiche Wesen brauchen aber Untertanen... und so erschufen die Slann eine Rasse, die sich auf Planeten selbstständig entfalten konnte, das Land auf die Slann vorbereitet und natürlich auch Haus und Hof sichern kann. Und das ganze am besten in einem kleinen beutel!

Gesagt getan haben die Slann einen Pilz erschaffen, welcher durch unverwüstliche Sporen a la Alien (der Film) ungehindert seine vervielfältigung in Gang setzen konnte.

Sobald eine einzige Spore auf Boden fällt, beginnt der Prozess, den die Slann einprogrammiert hatten:
Die Sporen wachsen heran zu Pilzen.
Diese produzieren weitere Sporen und Fruchtsäcke in der Erde, in denen Squigs heranwachsen.
Sobald die Squigs schlüpfen dienen ihnen die Pilze als Nahrung und gleichzeitig produzieren die Squigs weitere Sporen, die sie verteilen.
Sobald eine (nur den Slann bekannte) Population an Squigs vorherrscht, entstehen in den Fruchtsäcken Snotlings, die kleinsten Goblinoiden der Warhammer-Welt.
Diese beginnen die Squigs zu Herden zusammen zu treiben und Suigs für bestimmte teilweise merkwürdige Aktivitäten zu misbrauchen.
Wenn die Grenze an Snotlings erreicht ist werden die ersten Goblins ausgespuckt und diese maltretieren dann die Snotlings und Sqigs.
Das selbe Gedönse und schwups sind die ersten Orkse da...
Dann dauerts nicht mehr lange und es tauchen die ersten "besonderen" Orks auf. Mechaniker, Schamanen, Waaaagh-Bosse... (hier fallen dann auch Schwarzorks rein...)

An dieser Stelle käme jetzt das Gerede über einen Space Hulk, einen Waaagh! und natürlich das Scheitern der ganzen Angelegenheit..... Aber das ist Warhammer 40.000....

In unserer kleinen geschichte spielt sich das ca. so ab:

Das Universum von Warhammer 40.000 kommt irgendwann zu einem Ende, UND genau an diesem Ende beginnt unsere kleine Welt, auf der wir WAR zocken wollen.
Die 5te Macht des Chaos wird am Ende wahrscheinlich gewonnen haben und den Warp über alles erstreckt haben, was wir Realität nennen. Aber das ist natürlich kein Ende, denn im Warp ist alles möglich!

Warpstürme haben Oger, Menschen, Eldar (Elfen), Squads (Zwerge), Orks, Slann Space Mariens auf diese Welt geworfen und sie mit der Tatsache konfrontiert, daß es kein zurück geben wird.
Über Jahrhunderte entstanden die Zivilisationen, die wir aus Warhammer Fantasy kennen.

Der genetisch erschaffene Code der Orks/Pilze ist allerdings immernoch der selbe ^^

In ganz kurzen Worten:
Orks sind genetisch herangezüchtete intelligente Pilze, welche von Riesenfröschen erschaffen wurden als "Allround"-Sklave marke "Wasser drauf und laufen lassen!"!


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Das Universum von Warhammer 40.000 kommt irgendwann zu einem Ende, UND genau an diesem Ende beginnt unsere kleine Welt, auf der wir WAR zocken wollen.
> Die 5te Macht des Chaos wird am Ende wahrscheinlich gewonnen haben und den Warp über alles erstreckt haben, was wir Realität nennen. Aber das ist natürlich kein Ende, denn im Warp ist alles möglich!
> 
> Warpstürme haben Oger, Menschen, Eldar (Elfen), Squads (Zwerge), Orks, Slann Space Mariens auf diese Welt geworfen und sie mit der Tatsache konfrontiert, daß es kein zurück geben wird.
> ...



Korrigier mich wenn ich mich irre, aber soweit ich weiß hat Games Workshop doch schon vor Jahren alle offiziellen Verbindungen zwischen WHFB und WH40k gekappt? Es gibt zwar immer noch eine Menge Parallelen (z.B. nennen sich die Elfen in Warhammer Fantasy auch "Eldar" ["die ersten Sprecher"] und natürlich gibts in beiden Universen dieselben Chaosgötter), aber offiziell haben die Welten nichts mehr miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Walkampf (9. Juli 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> orks und gobbos sind .... pilze



Das Beste daran ist:
Vegetarier merken nun auch endlich mal,  wie es ist, wenn ihr Essen zurück beissen kann.^^


----------



## Sin (9. Juli 2008)

Ein leben ohne Sex... kein wunder das die so agressiv sind, die hoffen das sie so schnell wie möglich auf dem Schlachtfeld sterben um als Rasse wiedergeboren zu werden die sex hat...


----------



## Sorzzara (9. Juli 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> In ganz kurzen Worten:
> Orks sind genetisch herangezüchtete intelligente Pilze, welche von Riesenfröschen erschaffen wurden als "Allround"-Sklave marke "Wasser drauf und laufen lassen!"!



Sorry Vander, aber da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Die Slann Magepriests wurden von den Alten geschaffen, und als Herrscher über die veränderten Saurier Lustriens eingesetzt. Die Grünlinge wurden als Seuche betrachtet, welche die Alten zusammen mit den Slann und Sauruskriegern auszulöschen gedachten. Natürlich kann man hier an dieser Stelle deine Theorie einsetzen...aber die Frage bleibt, wenn die orcs tatsächlich genetisch von den Slann geschaffen wurden, warum haben sie dann versucht sie zu vernichten, und sie nicht einfach als die Sklaven unter Kontrolle gebracht, die sie ja waren?


blacken.the.sheep:

Danke für die Erklärung, dass muss ich dann irgendwann falsch verstanden haben ... freu mich schon daruaf vielleicht so eine Orc - Brutstätte ingame zu betrachten.


Mich würde es übrigens schwerstens belasten einer Spezies anzugehören, die unter einem haufen Dreck heranwächst,...ist das bei den Zwergen anders? *wegduck und mich vor sins hammer in sicherheit bring*


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ja viele richtige Dinge und auch garnicht mal so schlecht geschrieben und vor allem be-schrieben, aber eigentlich sieht es doch etwas anders aus ^^
> 
> Im Warhammer 40.000 Universum beginnt die legendäre und spektakuläre Reise unserer kleinen Warhammer Fantasy-Welt.
> Zu Zeiten, als Warhammer 40.000 eigentlich hätte Warhammer -100.000 heißen müssen, erschien die erste bekannte intelligente Rasse: Die Slann! Außerirdische Riesenechsen, die zur Perfektion von Technik und Magie kamen.
> ...



Tut mir Leid, wenn ich dir widersprechen muss, aber weder in Warhammer Fantasy noch in Warhammer40k werden die Slann als "Schöpfer" der Orks genannt. Zwar steht im neuem Warhammer40k Ork-Codex etwas über die alte Schöpferrasse der Orks drinne (aber auch alles nur orkische Sagen von Treibern erzählt), dort werden sie aber als Brainboyz und als legendäre hochintelligente Grünhautkaste bezeichnet, die die Orks "von heute" für ihren eigenen Schutz geschaffen haben. Nun, irgendwann ist aber die Kaste aus unbekannten Gründen ausgestorben und es leben nur noch die Orks, "die es eben gibt".
Aber, man muss auch anmerken, dass das Warhammer 40k ist und nicht unbedingt mit Warhammer Fantasy übereinstimmen muss, da Warhammer und Warhammer40k unabhänig von einander sind.

@Masarius
Kann gut sein, dass du es auch schonmal im Ork-Armeebuch gelesen hast, da es dort auch steht; nur konnte ich es hier schlecht verlinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (9. Juli 2008)

wow, ich bin gerade ziemlich beeindruckt, wie groß der geschichtliche Hintergrund von WAR ist. Okay, Warhammer existiert schon seit 25 Jahren. Trotzdem bin ich überrascht wie detailliert & schlüssig das ganze ist.

Ich freu mich riesig auf das Game. Nichts geht über ne große Hintergrund-Story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (9. Juli 2008)

Man kann es zB auch im Film "Herr der Ringe" sehen, weiss jetzt zwar nicht mehr in welchem Teil das war, aber da kommen die aus so herrlich schleimigen Zeug gekrochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuya01 (9. Juli 2008)

@Gnaba

Das steht alles so in den ersten WH40k Orkbüchern 'Ere We Go, Waaargh the Orks oder Freebooterz ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau. Aber die beschreiben auch nur wie die Orks in 40k ranwachsen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Juli 2008)

Bei Warhammer 40.000 ist es tatsächlich so, dass die gesamte orkoide Ökologie, also Orks, Grotz (Goblins), Snotlings, Squigs und auch deren pilzähnliche Nahrung sich über Sporenbildung vermehrt, die im Erdboden heranwachsen und dann irgendwann aus dem Boden schlüpfen. Deswegen kann man eine von Orks infizierte Welt auch auch nur unter sehr hohem Aufwand - wenn überhaupt - von diesen befreien. Diese Sporen werden übrigens von den grünen Algen abgesondert welche im Blut der Orks zirkulieren und ihnen die charakteristische Farbe verleihen.

Bei Fantasy wurde darauf nie näher eingegengen, wenn man aber von den vielen Parallelen ausgeht, welche die Orkvölker in beiden Spielen aufweisen, lässt sich schon davon ausgehen, dass es sich dort genauso verhält.

Es gibt übrigens keine direkte Verknüpfung zwischen Warhammer Welt und Warhammer 40.000 Universum aber eben eine Menge Übereinstimmungen, die es möglich erscheinen lassen, dass beide Teil des selben Universums sind. Allerdings gibt es auch einige Widersprüche, vor allem (aber nicht nur) wenn man versucht den zeitlichen Rahmen einzugrenzen. Drum würde ich beide Spieluniversen eher als zwei Varianten einer Idee verstehen denn als ein schlüssig verknüpftes Ganzes.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Aber wie will man die Orks dann vernichten?
Alle Pilze verbrennen, das ist doch unmöglich, irgendwoe wird sich immer
ein kleiner Pilz verstecken aus dem dann wieder Orks und Goblins werden.
Somit haben die Mächte der Ordnung jetzt schon verloren!


----------



## Melonni (9. Juli 2008)

Pilze?? Das mir egal will nur...
*andere stimme*
WAAAAGHHHHHHH!!!!
*stimme wieder weg*
verdammt(angst bekomm) need Warhammer online...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (9. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Schwarzorks sind höchstwahrscheinlich durch Experimente von Chaoszwergen erschaffen worden (gug hier). Aber ich denk mal die pflanzen sich genauso mit Sporen fort, wie die "normalen" Orks.



 Nicht nur höchst Wahrscheinlich sondern zu 100% ich hatte mal so eine ART Armeebuch Chaoszwerge.

 Die Chaoszwerge hatten auch ihre Kreaturen in den Kampf geschickt. Laut Story kann ich mich erinnern sind einige einmal ausgebrochen nd so landeten die Schwarzorks bei den Orks.

 Ich nehmwe an das aus den Pilzen wird es wohl auch in Fantasy sein, aber wenn man bedenkt, was die winde der Magie und die Chaosmagie für schäden angerichtet hat (die Enstehung der Tiermenschen), wäre es möglich das da auch Magie oder Chaosmagie im Spiel war. 

 Gibts eigentlich Tiermenschen oder Nekromanten unter den auswählbaren Characteren? Ich finde schade, dass es noch nicht von Unoten Bereich (Vampire,Khemri), und Bretonia gibt (Edle Ritter wären toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Irgednwie fehlt, da was... Und ich kann mich nochimmer nicht damit anfreunden dass Menshcen und Zwerge in Ulthuan LEBENDIG rumlaufen dürfen.....


----------



## musssein (9. Juli 2008)

deinem letzten absatz muss ich leider zustimmen, das größte(oder einzige) manko an WAR sind, meiner meinung nach, die 2 parteien. diese jeder gegen jeder atmosphäre geht dabei verloren, ist aber leider spieltechnisch oder besser wegen der balance wahrscheinlich nicht anders machbar.

sry4OT


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Aber wie will man die Orks dann vernichten?
> Alle Pilze verbrennen, das ist doch unmöglich, irgendwoe wird sich immer
> ein kleiner Pilz verstecken aus dem dann wieder Orks und Goblins werden.
> Somit haben die Mächte der Ordnung jetzt schon verloren!



orks wachsen ja nicht überall, nur da wo pilze besonders gut wachsen, also zb Höhlen, Sümpfe usw. Mitten auf einer Feldwiese sind einfach nicht die optimalen bedinungen, und wie mann sie vernichten will?

Das schaffen die Orks schon alleine, außerdem ist ein einzelner Ork nicht gerade die besonders große Gefahr, Orks sind mehr als Waagh! gefährlich. Und früher waren die Universen von Warhammer auch noch eines und so hat man halt erklärt wie die Orks sich in Warhammer Fantasy verbreiten können, mit dem Chaos hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, im gegenteil die Orks sind sogar eines der ressistenteren Völker gegen das Chaos, ansonsten müssten sie schon alle Khorne anbeten.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Aber wie will man die Orks dann vernichten?
> Alle Pilze verbrennen, das ist doch unmöglich, irgendwoe wird sich immer
> ein kleiner Pilz verstecken aus dem dann wieder Orks und Goblins werden.
> Somit haben die Mächte der Ordnung jetzt schon verloren!



Das ist auch das Problem, welches das Imperium bei Warhammer 40k hat. Sobald mal ein Planet von Orks angegriffen wurde, bekommt man sie vom Planeten nicht mehr runter, auch wenn die eigentlichen Angreifer zurückgeschlagen und getötet wurden. Man muss sie dann eben unter Kontrolle halten und immer wieder Orkjäger durch die Gegenden ziehen lassen und die Orkbestände dezimieren. Denn neu geborene Orks ohne Stamm haben es auch nicht gerade leicht, da sie weder Rüstungen noch Schwerter noch Unterhosen besitzen.




shuya01 schrieb:


> @Gnaba
> 
> Das steht alles so in den ersten WH40k Orkbüchern 'Ere We Go, Waaargh the Orks oder Freebooterz ich weiß leider nicht mehr genau. Aber die beschreiben auch nur wie die Orks in 40k ranwachsen.



Auf welchen Teil beziehst du dich jetzt? Auf das Heranwachsen der Orks? Ich widerspreche Vandergroth ja nicht, wie er beschrieben hat, wie ein Ork heranwächst, sondern die Behauptung, dass die Slann für die ersten Orks verantwortlich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Auf welchen Teil beziehst du dich jetzt? Auf das Heranwachsen der Orks? Ich widerspreche Vandergroth ja nicht, wie er beschrieben hat, wie ein Ork heranwächst, sondern die Behauptung, dass die Slann für die ersten Orks verantwortlich sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In 40k wurden die Orks von den Alten erschaffen, sind sozusagen die Brüder der Eldar, aus dem einfachen Grund das die Necrons dabei waren die gesamte Galaxis in eine tote Zone zu verwandeln, die Orks sollten eigentlich ein friedliches von den intelligenten Brainboys geführtes Volk werden das sich so schnell vermehrt das die Necrons mit dem abschlachten nicht mehr hinterherkämen und so den Alten zeit zu verschaffen um die C´Tan entgültig zu vernichten, das klappte sogar ziemlich gut bis die Spezielle Pilzsorte ausstarb die den Brainboys (den wirklich intelligenten) ihre Intelligenz gab, die folge waren degeneration und darauf hin wurden die Orks zu der Kampfeswütigen wie wir sie heute kennen.

Und geblieben sind halt die schnelle Art der verbreitung, und die fähigkeit Schrott einfach zu einer Kanone aneinanderzukleben die dann auch noch funktioniert.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Und geblieben sind halt die schnelle Art der verbreitung, und die fähigkeit Schrott einfach zu einer Kanone aneinanderzukleben die dann auch noch funktioniert.




Eine Art Grüner McGyver also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billyjoe19x (9. Juli 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Man kann es zB auch im Film "Herr der Ringe" sehen, weiss jetzt zwar nicht mehr in welchem Teil das war, aber da kommen die aus so herrlich schleimigen Zeug gekrochen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm nein was du meinst ist sarumans kunstzüchtung aus Orks und Wilden Bergmenschen, die hdr Orcs selbst sind ehemalige elben welche im ersten krieg von sauron solange gequält wurden bis sie böse wurden


----------



## Gramarye (9. Juli 2008)

ich sehe es schon kommen.....frustierte Zwerge, die in den Wald gehen und alle Pilze aus dem Boden reißen...


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Eine Art Grüner McGyver also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Exakt, egal was die Orks zusammenbauen, es hält und funktioniert entgegen sämtlicher Gravitationsgesetze oder Belastbarkeiten des Materials, für Orks gibt es kein "Das kann nicht funktionieren", man baut es einfach und es geht, keine ahnung warum (besonders die Orks haben davon keine ahnung warum es hält),sieht zwar auch nicht schön aus aber es funktioniert. 
Und das ist es was zählt.

Und die Pilze im Wald sind harmlos, die Pilze wo Orks und Goblins rauskriechen sind eher so 1-2 Meter groß und wachsen eigentlich fast nur in alten eingenommenen Zwergenfestungen oder Höhlen im Gebirge so das auch große und starke Orks daraus werden.


----------



## Moagim (9. Juli 2008)

Billyjoe19x schrieb:


> ähm nein was du meinst ist sarumans kunstzüchtung aus Orks und Wilden Bergmenschen, die hdr Orcs selbst sind ehemalige elben welche im ersten krieg von sauron solange gequält wurden bis sie böse wurden


Das wird jetzt etwas länger^^

Die Ork Aussage ist nicht richtig^^ Das war nicht Sauron sondern Melkor. Melkor war einer der Götter die ursprünglich Mittelerde erschufen. 
Der "Göttervater" Iluvatar erschuf als erstes die "niederen" Götter die Valar (Melkor war einer von ihnen)
Jeder der Valar bekam eine Melodie welche er singen sollte, aus dieser Musik entstand Mittelerde.
Melkor allerdings hielt seine Melodie für unpassend, also fing er an sie zu ändern.....das Lied verzerrte sich und so entstand das erste "Böse".

Iluvatar zeigte den Valar was ihr Lied bewirkt hatte und einige wollten nun nach Mittelerde gehen. (Melkor war einer davon)
Es folgt die Geschichte warum die Ents und Zwerge entstanden. Ein Valar wollte lebende Wesen denen er etwas beibringen konnte, allerdings hatte Iluvatar verfügt das die Elben das erste Volk seinen sollten. Nachdem die ersten Zwerge GEGEN den Willen des "Gottvaters" erschaffen war, lies er sich aber erweichen und gab ihnen einen eigenen Willen unter der Bedingung das sie erst dann erwachen werden nachdem die Elben erscheinen. Daraus resultiert auch das die Zwerge nicht sonderlich gut auf die Elben zu sprechen sind.
Eine andere Valar sorgte sich das die Zwerge dann aber ihre geliebten Bäume fällen werden und Iluvatar erschuf die ersten Ents um den Wald zu schützen.
Die Geschichte geht noch seeeeeeeehr lange weiter, der Ring Krieg ist der kleinste Teil daraus.

Jedenfalls ist der "Feind der Welt" Melkor er betrachtete Mittelerde als sein Eigentum, nur ihm sei es zu verdanken das es die welt gäbe. Er erschuf die ersten Orks, seine Heere wurden von den Baalrocks angeführt, auch der erste Drache ist sein Werk.
Seine Feindschaft mit den Elben kommt daher das der mächtigste Elb, die Silmaril geschaffen hat (Steine die Gottgleiche Macht enthalten)..diese wollte Melkor um jeden Preis erhalten.
Er stahl sie und erschlug den Vater des Elbs der sie erschaffen hatte......daraus resultierte die Totfeindschaft der Elben mit ihm.
Der Stamm der Noldor Elben zog aus der Heimat der Valar davon und schlachtete die Seeelben ab um an deren Boote zu kommen.....dann folgten sie Melkor
Sie schworen jeden zu töten, der auch nur in Kontakt mit den Silmaril kommt auser ihnen selbst.  

Jahrtausende des Krieges gegen Melkor folgen. In diesen Kriegen wird Sauron der mächtigste Vasall Melkors und letztlich müssen ihn die Valar besiegen (wobei fast die Welt vernichtet wird)
Lange Zeit danach beginnt erst Saurons Werk.

Die Elben die in Mittelerde im Ring Krieg Leben...das sind eigentlich nicht gerade die guten, es sind die völkermordenden Egomanen welche lieber die Welt in Brand setzen als anderen Mitleid zu zeigen. (Galadriel ist eine der ganz alten Noldor....die kannte Melkor noch persönlich)

Die Waldelben (Legolas) sind auf die Noldor übrigens nicht so sonderlich gut zu sprechen. Auch Elrond ist nur ein Halbelb.
Das verschwinden der Elben (über die See) bedeutet das sie in ihre alte Heimat zu den Valar zurück dürfen (sie wurden zu Melkors Zeiten verbannt aufgrund des Völkermords an ihrem Volk)


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Exakt, egal was die Orks zusammenbauen, es hält und funktioniert entgegen sämtlicher Gravitationsgesetze oder Belastbarkeiten des Materials, für Orks gibt es kein "Das kann nicht funktionieren", man baut es einfach und es geht, keine ahnung warum (besonders die Orks haben davon keine ahnung warum es hält),sieht zwar auch nicht schön aus aber es funktioniert.
> Und das ist es was zählt.




Was mich darauf schließen lässt das diese Inteligenz der "Brainboyz" immernoch
im Unterbewusstsein der Boyz herumirrt und nur bei manchen Bozzen etwas herauskommt und
darauf wartet das man es irgendwann wieder freisetzt. 
Tolle Theorie wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Was mich darauf schließen lässt das diese Inteligenz der "Brainboyz" immernoch
> im Unterbewusstsein der Boyz herumirrt und nur bei manchen Bozzen etwas herauskommt und
> darauf wartet das man es irgendwann wieder freisetzt.
> Tolle Theorie wa?
> ...



Da bist du nicht der erste der diese Theorie hat. Das Quellenbuch "Xenology" (sehr empfehlenswert, aber AFAIK nur auf englisch erhältlich und etwas schwer zu lesen weil es wie eine "Zettelsammlung" geschrieben ist) sagt folgendes über die Orks aus (zumindest bezüglich der 40k-Orks):

1.) Je mehr Orks zusammenkommen, desto mehr verstärken sich ihre Fähigkeiten gegenseitig. Im Buch wird das als unterschwellige Telepathie beschrieben, die Orks "vernetzen" sich quasi wenn sie sich versammeln. Die Steigerung von "Intelligenz", Wildheit, Stärke und Brutalität steigt bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, an dem sich ein WAAAGH formt und die Jungz mordend und marodierend durch die Gegend ziehen.

2.) Wenn ein Ork überlebt, "belohnt" ihn sein Körper, macht ihn größer, stärker, schlauer, fast "wie eine Beförderung". Solche Orks werden Bosse, die die Schwächeren anführen.

3.) (Und hier wirds schon fast unheimlich) Jeder Ork besitzt das komplette Wissen seiner Spezies tief in sich drin, auf genetischer Ebene. Er hat keinen bewussten Zugriff darauf, aber wenn es gebraucht wird, dann ist es plötzlich da und hilft dem WAAAGH. Daraus leitet sich das legendäre Geschick der Orks ab, wortwörtllich aus jedem Schrott Waffen bauen zu können, obwohl sie für sowas eigentlich viel zu dumm sein sollten.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der erste der diese Theorie hat. Das Quellenbuch "Xenology" (sehr empfehlenswert, aber AFAIK nur auf englisch erhältlich und etwas schwer zu lesen weil es wie eine "Zettelsammlung" geschrieben ist) sagt folgendes über die Orks aus (zumindest bezüglich der 40k-Orks):
> 
> 1.) Je mehr Orks zusammenkommen, desto mehr verstärken sich ihre Fähigkeiten gegenseitig. Im Buch wird das als unterschwellige Telepathie beschrieben, die Orks "vernetzen" sich quasi wenn sie sich versammeln. Die Steigerung von "Intelligenz", Wildheit, Stärke und Brutalität steigt bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, an dem sich ein WAAAGH formt und die Jungz mordend und marodierend durch die Gegend ziehen.
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht die Waaagh!-Energie, die auch die Psioniker (Wh40k) der Orks und die Schamanen (WhF) der Orks benutzen, die die eigentlich fahruntüchtigen Fahrzeuge (und anderes Gerät) zum laufen bringen und weswegen dann auch rote Fahrzeuge schneller fahren? (denn: "Rot is' schnella un' bessa!")

Das hat aber nix mit Intelligenz zu tun *g*


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Waaagh!-Energie, die auch die Psioniker (Wh40k) der Orks und die Schamanen (WhF) der Orks benutzen, die die eigentlich fahruntüchtigen Fahrzeuge (und anderes Gerät) zum laufen bringen und weswegen dann auch rote Fahrzeuge schneller fahren? (denn: "Rot is' schnella un' bessa!")



In Bezug auf Magie/Psionik kommt das wirklich hin, vor allem wenn man sich mal ankuckt dass das Imperium eine solche Technik auch einsetzt: Grey Knight Space Marines kanalisieren ihre psionischen Kräfte durch die Justicare (Truppführer) und bündeln sie damit auf ein Niveau das jeder einzelne von ihnen niemals allein erreichen könnte.

Was das "Red 'unz go fasta'!" angeht: Das würde ich eher als Aberglauben der Orks ansehen, genauso wie das imperiale "the Emperor protects". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das hat aber nix mit Intelligenz zu tun *g*



Es ist auch nicht Intelligenz im Sinne von intellektuellem Potenzial gemeint, sondern eine tierische Schläue oder Instinkt, der Orks dabei hilft am Leben zu bleiben.


----------



## Masarius (9. Juli 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, wenn ich dir widersprechen muss, aber weder in Warhammer Fantasy noch in Warhammer40k werden die Slann als "Schöpfer" der Orks genannt. Zwar steht im neuem Warhammer40k Ork-Codex etwas über die alte Schöpferrasse der Orks drinne (aber auch alles nur orkische Sagen von Treibern erzählt), dort werden sie aber als Brainboyz und als legendäre hochintelligente Grünhautkaste bezeichnet, die die Orks "von heute" für ihren eigenen Schutz geschaffen haben. Nun, irgendwann ist aber die Kaste aus unbekannten Gründen ausgestorben und es leben nur noch die Orks, "die es eben gibt".
> Aber, man muss auch anmerken, dass das Warhammer 40k ist und nicht unbedingt mit Warhammer Fantasy übereinstimmen muss, da Warhammer und Warhammer40k unabhänig von einander sind.
> 
> @Masarius
> ...



/sign
man kann die Welten  nicht vergleichen und das aufgeführte ist zu 100% korrekt ^^

In der WAR Welt wruden die Slaan von den "Alten" erschaffen um mal Klarrheit zu schaffen...und die ALten sind die Außerirdischen die auch die Warptore in der WAR Welt errichtet ham und nach deren Zusammenbruch verschwunden sind. Die Slaan gehören zu den Echsenmenschen die erschaffen wurden (von den Alten) um den "Großen Plan" durchzuführen.


----------



## Araan (9. Juli 2008)

bei herr der ringe sind die orks ja auch aus dem boden ausgekrabbellt und wurden nicht geboren...^^


----------



## Camillo70 (9. Juli 2008)

Na wenn das so ist werde ich mir einen Maschinisten erstellen löcher in die erde bohren und mit dynamit sprengen so sterben alle orcnachgeburten ab


----------



## Recc (9. Juli 2008)

ne das waren die zwerge die aus erdlöchern kriechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der erste der diese Theorie hat. Das Quellenbuch "Xenology" (sehr empfehlenswert, aber AFAIK nur auf englisch erhältlich und etwas schwer zu lesen weil es wie eine "Zettelsammlung" geschrieben ist) sagt folgendes über die Orks aus (zumindest bezüglich der 40k-Orks):
> 
> 1.) Je mehr Orks zusammenkommen, desto mehr verstärken sich ihre Fähigkeiten gegenseitig. Im Buch wird das als unterschwellige Telepathie beschrieben, die Orks "vernetzen" sich quasi wenn sie sich versammeln. Die Steigerung von "Intelligenz", Wildheit, Stärke und Brutalität steigt bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, an dem sich ein WAAAGH formt und die Jungz mordend und marodierend durch die Gegend ziehen.
> 
> ...



Würde also Schlichtweg bedeuten, das es nur einen Großen Waaagh-Boss oder einen Schlauen Schamanen geben muss der einen Weg
findet dieses Versteckte Wissen zugänglich zu machen um die Orks zum Großen Sieg zu führen.
Wut, Kraft, Ausdauer, Gewaltbereitschaft, Ordnung, Taktik und überragende Technik wären dann vereint.

Denn wer aus Schrott waffen baut die so Effektiv sind wie von einem McGyver der muss zu großem im Stande sein
wenn er sein wahres Potenzial nutzen kann.

Erinnert mich doch schon irgendwie an ein Pack von Hooligan's <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Würde also Schlichtweg bedeuten, das es nur einen Großen Waaagh-Boss oder einen Schlauen Schamanen geben muss der einen Weg
> findet dieses Versteckte Wissen zugänglich zu machen um die Orks zum Großen Sieg zu führen.
> Wut, Kraft, Ausdauer, Gewaltbereitschaft, Ordnung, Taktik und überragende Technik wären dann vereint.
> 
> ...



gibt es leider nicht, das ist das Unterbewusstsein der Orks, auf dieses Wissen zuzugreifen können sie nur mit einer Speziellen Pilzsorte die aber ausgestorben ist, sonst wäre es längst passiert.

Und das sie so was bauen können, ist halt einfach das unterbewusstsein, der Ork denkt eh immer nur an den kampf da würde ihn der Rest nur stören, er baut es zusammen und es hält, mehr braucht der Ork im leben nicht. ^^

Die englischen Hooligans sind ja das vorbild für die Orks, im englischen Original sprechen die ja auch einen der dialekte den Hooligans aus einer bestimmte Region haben, weis nur nicht mehr aus welcher


----------



## Chiroc (9. Juli 2008)

Ich zitier mal direkt aus lexicanum.de :

"Imperiale Wissenschaftler haben gefallene Orks seziert und genau untersucht. Dabei kam herraus, das alle Orks einfach anders sind. Manche behaupten, die Orks seien Nachfahren von Dämonen oder entsprängen den Träumen boshafter Menschen, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich eher der allgemeinen Volksverdummung dient. Überlieferungen der Slann sprechen von der Ankunft der Orks und Goblins auf der Warhammerwelt. Sie berichten davon, daß die Alten noch vor dem Absturz der Warptore und der Ankunft des Chaos die Kohorten der Saurus und Kroxigore aussandten, um die als unerwünschte und parasitäre Spezies eingestuften Grünhäute auszulöschen. Offensichtlich war dieses Unterfangen erfolglos. Richtiger ist vielmehr, das alle Orks, grüne, schmierige Haut besitzen, die mit zunehmendem Alter immer widerstandsfähiger wird. Sie besitzen eine hohe Resistenz gegen Schmerzen und überleben, was für andere Wesen mit Sicherheit tödlich wäre. So können sie sich abgerissene Körperteile einfach wieder annähen, und die Operation gelingt in den meisten Fällen. Auch ist richtig, das Orks rot bis schwarz bluten, nicht grün. Beobachter scheinen ebenfalls erkannt zu haben, das Orks keine Selbstkritik kennen. Es gibt ebenfalls Beobachter, die von dunkelbraunen Orks sprechen. Alle Orks scheinen in der Dunkelheit auf kurze Distanz gut sehen zu können. "

Und wo wir auch bei Verbindungen zwischen 40k und Fantasy sind, werf ich direkt nochmal ein, dass es das Gerücht gibt, dass Sigmar einer der verschollenen Space Marine Primarchen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (9. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn die Frage ein bischen doof klingen mag aber wenn man einem Ork die Hose Auziehen würde Was würde da dann sein ??????? so ein Sporen Verteiler ???


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Und wo wir auch bei Verbindungen zwischen 40k und Fantasy sind, werf ich direkt nochmal ein, dass es das Gerücht gibt, dass Sigmar einer der verschollenen Space Marine Primarchen war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich ist er einer, nur das können sie nicht zugeben da sie ja schon sagten das die Universen getrennt sind, und wer auf die verbindungen pocht, Games Workshop hat da frei nach Adenauer gehandelt: "Was geht mich mein Geschwärtz von gestern an", 
die Universen sind jetzt getrennt, früher war es nicht so da gabs noch viel zu spekulieren


----------



## Kalyptus (9. Juli 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Man kann es zB auch im Film "Herr der Ringe" sehen, weiss jetzt zwar nicht mehr in welchem Teil das war, aber da kommen die aus so herrlich schleimigen Zeug gekrochen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was bitte hat HdR mit WAR zu tun, das ist eine ganz andere Welt.

Diese "Orks" welche du meinst hat Saruman erschaffen


----------



## Talacos (9. Juli 2008)

Berichtigt mich, wenn ich irre, aber sind die "Alten" aus der Fantasy-Welt nicht die "C´tan" aus der 40K-Welt? Würde ja auch in Vandergroths Modell (das sehr schlüssig ist und sich mit meinem Hintergrundwissen deckt) hineinpassen, da die Necrons als das älteste Volk der 40K-Welt gelten und ihre Götter demnach die Ältesten sein müssen.
Also wären die C´tan die schöpfer der Orks...
Wie gesagt, als Chaos-Spacemarine-Spieler bin ich mit Necron und Adeptus Mechanicus nicht so sehr vertraut.


----------



## Moagim (9. Juli 2008)

Talacos schrieb:


> Berichtigt mich, wenn ich irre, aber sind die "Alten" aus der Fantasy-Welt nicht die "C´tan" aus der 40K-Welt? Würde ja auch in Vandergroths Modell (das sehr schlüssig ist und sich mit meinem Hintergrundwissen deckt) hineinpassen, da die Necrons als das älteste Volk der 40K-Welt gelten und ihre Götter demnach die Ältesten sein müssen.
> Also wären die C´tan die schöpfer der Orks...
> Wie gesagt, als Chaos-Spacemarine-Spieler bin ich mit Necron und Adeptus Mechanicus nicht so sehr vertraut.


Die C`than sind "Sternenvampiere" sie ernährten sich von Sonnen....eigentlich ursprünglich recht passive und "harmlose" Wesen (obwohl sie mächtig waren)
Die Nekrons entdeckten einen solchen "Sternenvampier" an ihrer Sonne und zwangen ihn in die materielle Ebene. Das müsste der Todesbote gewesen sein.......der Übergang hat seinem Verstand aber nicht so sonderlich gut getan. So begann die Versklavung der Nekrons und die C`than begannen damit ihren "Hunger" an allem Leben zu stillen.
Sie haben sich sogar gegenseitig gefressen. Daher sind auch nicht mehr so viele der C'than übrig......allerdings ist einer schon schlimm genug. Todesbote und Gaukler kommen ja auch in DoW vor.

Hier:
Die C'tan waren ursprünglich Energiewesen, die in der Korona von Sternen lebten. In den Weiten der Galaxie beheimatet, ernährten sie sich dort von den Energien, die die Sterne ausstrahlten. Dann aber wurden sie von den Necrontyr in eine Hülle aus Lebendem Metall gebannt, um ihnen als Waffe* im Krieg gegen Die Alten* zu dienen.

Einst gab es viele C'tan, aber die meisten starben, z.T. durch innere Konflikte verursacht durch den Lachenden Gott, einige vermutlich auch im Kampf gegen die Alten. Nachdem der Todesbote, verleitet vom Gaukler, viele von ihnen tötete, existieren nun nur noch vier von ihnen, von denen zwei sich vermutlich noch im Ruhezustand in Stasis befinden.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Talacos schrieb:


> Berichtigt mich, wenn ich irre, aber sind die "Alten" aus der Fantasy-Welt nicht die "C´tan" aus der 40K-Welt? Würde ja auch in Vandergroths Modell (das sehr schlüssig ist und sich mit meinem Hintergrundwissen deckt) hineinpassen, da die Necrons als das älteste Volk der 40K-Welt gelten und ihre Götter demnach die Ältesten sein müssen.
> Also wären die C´tan die schöpfer der Orks...
> Wie gesagt, als Chaos-Spacemarine-Spieler bin ich mit Necron und Adeptus Mechanicus nicht so sehr vertraut.



Moagim hats schon gesagt die C`Tan sind Sternenvampiere die sich von sterbenden Sonnen ernähren um wieder zu kräften zu bekommen, die Alten sind ihre Erzfeinde, und die haben die Eldar und die Orks geschaffen um gegen die C`Tan zu bestehen, die Necrons sind ja immerhin unsterbliche Krieger solange keiner den Stecker zu den Stasisgrüften zieht. Und als gegenmaßnahme hat man halt die Orks erschaffen um ihnen eine grüne Flut entgegenzuwerfen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Juli 2008)

Der "technologische Instinkt" scheint den Fantasy-Orks aber (zum Glück) verloren gegangen zu sein. Nicht auszudenken wenn die plötzlich fette Wummen zusammentackern würden...


----------



## sybarith (9. Juli 2008)

das passt schon, sie brauchen ja auch entsprechende schrottteile um etwas vernünftiges zusammen zu bauen, die fantasy orks sind halt sehr rückständig, ähnlich wie die wildorks bei 40k.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> gibt es leider nicht, das ist das Unterbewusstsein der Orks, auf dieses Wissen zuzugreifen können sie nur mit einer Speziellen Pilzsorte die aber ausgestorben ist, sonst wäre es längst passiert.
> 
> Und das sie so was bauen können, ist halt einfach das unterbewusstsein, der Ork denkt eh immer nur an den kampf da würde ihn der Rest nur stören, er baut es zusammen und es hält, mehr braucht der Ork im leben nicht. ^^
> 
> Die englischen Hooligans sind ja das vorbild für die Orks, im englischen Original sprechen die ja auch einen der dialekte den Hooligans aus einer bestimmte Region haben, weis nur nicht mehr aus welcher



Genforschung? Klar es gibt bestimmt auch Zauber und andere Dinge die es wiederholen könnten.
Es liegt ja nicht direkt 100% an der Pflanze sonder an irgendeinem Enzym oder anderem Stoff der das Bewirkt.
Das war sicherlich nicht die einzige Pflanze die so einen Wirkstoff enthällt, mit Hilfe eines Trank's oder ein Wenig
Pflanzenforschung könnte man bestimmt durchaus ertesten wobei es sich da Handelt.
Das ist natürlich frei aus der Luft gegriffen und wird aufgrund der Geschichte eh nie Passieren, aber aus logischem Winkel
betrachtet wäre es bestimmt durchaus möglich, nur ist die Chance das "gerade ein Ork" sich auf die Suche dannach macht seeeehr gering  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Hooligan, da ich selbst ein "Fußballfan" bin werde ich natürlich einen Ork spielen.
Ich hoffe in der Deutschen synchro wird denen n leichter Ruhrpott-hool slang verpasst hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Genforschung? Klar es gibt bestimmt auch Zauber und andere Dinge die es wiederholen könnten.
> Es liegt ja nicht direkt 100% an der Pflanze sonder an irgendeinem Enzym oder anderem Stoff der das Bewirkt.
> Das war sicherlich nicht die einzige Pflanze die so einen Wirkstoff enthällt, mit Hilfe eines Trank's oder ein Wenig
> Pflanzenforschung könnte man bestimmt durchaus ertesten wobei es sich da Handelt.
> ...



doch war es, freund hatte irgednwo einen alten ork kodes rumliegen, die Orks wurden früher von den Brainboys gesteuert, die von der intelligenz her mit den eldar runenpropheten locker mithalten konnten, dazu brauchten sie aber regelmäßig den Extrakt aus einer speziellen Pilzsorte. Und als diese ausgestorben ist hatten die Brainboys keine kontrolle mehr über die restliche Horde, es gab ein paar größere aufstände, jahrhunderte der degeneration und heute sind die Brainboys sabberden psioniker deren einzige verbindun zu den alten brainboys die fähigkeit ist kraft aus der umligenden Orkhorde zu ziehen.

Und die Warhammer Fantasy Orks haben diese fähigkeiten auch, halt auf einem niedrigeren Lvl, Gewehre können die mit ihren Wurstfingern kaum bedienen, aber Belagerungstürme, Katapulte, Rammböcke, oder Hütten, das sind einfach nur ein paar miteinader verhämmerte Bretter und Balken und es hebt dennoch.


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> natürlich ist er einer, nur das können sie nicht zugeben da sie ja schon sagten das die Universen getrennt sind, und wer auf die verbindungen pocht, Games Workshop hat da frei nach Adenauer gehandelt: "Was geht mich mein Geschwärtz von gestern an",
> die Universen sind jetzt getrennt, früher war es nicht so da gabs noch viel zu spekulieren



Das Sigmar einer der beiden verschollenen Primarchen war ist reine Fanspekulation. Von GW gab es bisher noch nicht mal die leiseste Andeutung wer die beiden "gelöschten" Legionen waren, warum sie gelöscht wurden und wer die Primarchen waren. Ich bezweifle dass irgendwer bei GW selbst überhaupt einen Schimmer hat was mit den beiden verschollenen Legionen ist, also haben wir vermutlich auch keine Entwicklungen in der Hinsicht zu erwarten.


----------



## paTschQ (10. Juli 2008)

o.o

/push


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das Sigmar einer der beiden verschollenen Primarchen war ist reine Fanspekulation. Von GW gab es bisher noch nicht mal die leiseste Andeutung wer die beiden "gelöschten" Legionen waren, warum sie gelöscht wurden und wer die Primarchen waren. Ich bezweifle dass irgendwer bei GW selbst überhaupt einen Schimmer hat was mit den beiden verschollenen Legionen ist, also haben wir vermutlich auch keine Entwicklungen in der Hinsicht zu erwarten.



nachdem sie die universen getrennt haben nicht mehr, vorher war es noch vorstellbar als sie noch offiziell ein universum waren, denn es wurden alle 20 Primarchen gefunden, nur existieren über 2 Legionen keine aufzeichnungen, warscheinlich sind sie schon vor dem Bruderkrieg in ungnade gefallen und wurden aus sämtlichen Archiven gelöscht, ich beziehe mich darauf, auszug Lexicanum:

_Interessant ist die Tatsache, dass der Imperator den Thousand Sons gedroht hat, sie zu vernichten und alle Daten über sie zu löschen, sodass es gewesen wäre als ob sie nie existiert hätten, wenn sie ihre übermäßige Hexerei nicht endgültig aufgeben würden. Diese Drohung erfolgte nachdem bekannt wurde, dass sie sich bereits einem gleichlautenden früheren Befehl des Imperators widersetzt hatten. Kurz danach brach der Bruderkrieg aus._

und dazu kommt noch das sie das hier bisher nicht komplett wiederlegt haben:

_Ein Dauerbrenner unter den Kandidaten für einen der verlorenen Primarchen ist Sigmar - zumal das Buch Realm of Chaos - Slaves to Darkness von 1988 die Universen von Warhammer und Warhammer 40.000 miteinander verband (die WHF-Welt liegt demnach in einem Warpsturm im WH40k Universum gefangen). Nur ob dieser Zusammenhang heute noch Gültigkeit besitzt ist unklar. Zudem heisst es, dass Sigmar von Menschen geboren wurde._

wir können also nur fleißig weiterspekulieren, oder wir verschieben das auf die aussage mit dem "geschwätz von Gestern" aussage, und ich merke grad ich wiederspreche mir selber. ^^


----------



## Chiroc (10. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt gerade ein, ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen (mir ist leider entfallen wo), dass GW, als sie Warhammer 40k rausbrachten, es erst so ausgelegt haben, dass die beiden Universen zusammen gehören, ich zitier wieder mal aus Lexicanum:

"Ein Dauerbrenner unter den Kandidaten für einen der verlorenen Primarchen ist Sigmar - zumal das Buch Realm of Chaos - Slaves to Darkness von 1988 die Universen von Warhammer und Warhammer 40.000 miteinander verband (die WHF-Welt liegt demnach in einem Warpsturm im WH40k Universum gefangen). Nur ob dieser Zusammenhang heute noch Gültigkeit besitzt ist unklar. Zudem heisst es, dass Sigmar von Menschen geboren wurde."

Aber diesen Zusammenhang, hat GW mittlerweile wohl dementiert, sie haben die Universen damals zusammengelegt, da 40k ursprünglich eine Konkurrenz zu Fantasy hätte sein können (was es aber nicht war) und da sie damals noch relativ klein waren, hätte es passieren können, dass sie nicht beides parallel produzieren könnten und so hätten sie beides zusammenlegen können.

Oh mein Gott, wieviel hätte und können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, wieviel hätte und können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep, war halt das Prinzip, wenn wir kurz vor der Pleite stehen legen wir die beiden Universen zusammen und lassen das belibtere weiterlaufen, das andere wird entweder ausgelöscht oder gibts halt nicht. Da haben wir alle noch mal glück gehabt ^^


----------



## Wulfson (10. Juli 2008)

Jedem interessierten sei dieser Lexicanum-Artikel über die Brainboys ans Herz gelegt:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Brainboyz


----------



## Rosengarten (10. Juli 2008)

Ja wir sind doch alle froh das es noch beide Universen gibt.
Zu den Orks: Die Pflanzen wollen sich halt auch mal wehren......
Warste vegetarisch essen, hast vielleicht nen Ork gefressen.
Irgendwann werden die Orks sowieso die Galaxis beherrschen....hab das mal irgendwo gelesen=)


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden die Orks sowieso die Galaxis beherrschen....hab das mal irgendwo gelesen=)



Komischerweise steht das über jede Rasse/Fraktion irgendwo, bevorzugt in jedem neuen Regelbuch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ja wir sind doch alle froh das es noch beide Universen gibt.
> Zu den Orks: Die Pflanzen wollen sich halt auch mal wehren......
> Warste vegetarisch essen, hast vielleicht nen Ork gefressen.
> Irgendwann werden die Orks sowieso die Galaxis beherrschen....hab das mal irgendwo gelesen=)



Ja, nur haben die Orks von allen das größte Potential, aber solange die Eldar existieren wird daraus leider nichts, wenn ein Runenprophet (ok bei den ausmaßen indem der Ork Zerstörung anrichtet warscheinlich Eldrad Ulthran persönlich) mitbekommt das ein anderes Wesen in irgend einer weise ein Gefahr für die Eldar darstellt, wird er aus dem weg geschafft, das man dabei auch die Chem-Pan-Sey rettet ist halt nebensächlich.


----------



## Ent (10. Juli 2008)

*neunmalklug ein*


> Die Pflanzen wollen sich halt auch mal wehren


Pilze sind KEINE Pflanzen.
Das lernt man in der 7. Klasse Biologie.
Schau einfach mal in wikipedia oder so nach
*neunmalklug aus*


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. Juli 2008)

Ent schrieb:


> *neunmalklug ein*
> 
> Pilze sind KEINE Pflanzen.
> Das lernt man in der 7. Klasse Biologie.
> ...




Mimimi, dann wollen sich eben die eukaryotischen Lebewesen auch mal wehren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (10. Juli 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Ja wir sind doch alle froh das es noch beide Universen gibt.
> Zu den Orks: Die Pflanzen wollen sich halt auch mal wehren......
> Warste vegetarisch essen, hast vielleicht nen Ork gefressen.
> Irgendwann werden die Orks sowieso die Galaxis beherrschen....hab das mal irgendwo gelesen=)



"Die Orks plagen die Galaxis mit ihren ewigen Kämpfen und Streitereien von einem Ende zum anderen. Kriege sind in ihrem Volk so tief verwurzelt, dass Frieden ein vollkommen unverständlicher Begriff für sie ist. Man kann mit ihnen nicht verhandeln oder sie mit Waffen kaufen, da sie sich unweigerlich gegen den wenden werden, der versucht hat, sie zu bestechen. *Ich bete von ganzem Herzen dafür, dass eine gewaltige Katastrophe die Orks auslöscht, aber ich fürchte, dass sie es sein werden, die am Ende über die Galaxis herrschen und nicht wir."
*
- Lord Senatoris Xanthias

Ich glaube damit hast du diesen Text gemeint


----------



## Rosengarten (10. Juli 2008)

Genau das meinte ich..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Komischerweise steht das über jede Rasse/Fraktion irgendwo, bevorzugt in jedem neuen Regelbuch


Da die Eldar schonmal über die Galaxis herrschten und es versaut haben, kommen sie genauso wenig wie ihre Vättern in Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sind es halt eukaryotischen Lebewesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber mal davon abgesehen lernt man das nicht unbedingt in der 7.Klasse, kommt halt auf die Leherer und das Interesse der Schüler an, aber ist ja auch egal: Fazit es sind auch Lebewesen.


----------



## Tôny (23. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was das "Red 'unz go fasta'!" angeht: Das würde ich eher als Aberglauben der Orks ansehen, genauso wie das imperiale "the Emperor protects".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joap. So wie Kinder ihre Sielzeugautos auch Rot anmalen damit sie schneller fahren. Oder Rote schuhe haben wollen weil sie damit schneller laufen.


----------



## Ghaash (24. September 2008)

nerds unter sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich!
nachdem ich nun weiß, dass orks nur pilze sind und sich durch sporen, welche von grünen algen im blut hergestellt werden, fortpflanzen (LOL), kann ich nun die einzig atmosphärische rasse in WAR getrost in die ecke pfeffern.

eine pilz-pflanzen-symbiose kommt mir nicht in die tüte.


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

Ich persönlich glaubte eigentlich immer das sich Gamesworkshop mit dem Pilzding nur um die unangenehmen Fragen rum winden wollte was mit von den Grünhäuten gefangnen Männern und Frauen passieren dürfte, nicht unbedingt schöner Gedanken, aber he ich hab die Spielwelt nicht erfunden wo jeder alles plündert, brandschatzt und versklavt. So gesehen sparen sie sich aber auch moralische Bedenken über Massenmorden an Grünhäutenzivilisten und –kindern, die es ja eigentlich nicht gibt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, besser von nem grünen Pilz fressen lassen als von nem Chaosbarbaren verschleppen lassen für seinen Harem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (24. September 2008)

Ja, ist nunmal in der Warhammer Welt so.

Orks und Goblins wachsen aus Sporen. Sie sind asexuell, d.h. sie sind weder männlich noch weiblich, sie haben kein Geschlecht.. Fortpflanzen tun sie sich nicht, sondern hinterlassen beim sterben wieder Sporen die zu "Pilzen" hinausreifen, aus dennen dann wieder Orks und Goblins herauskommen.

Andere Welt, andere Regeln halt.

Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, Pech gehabt.


----------



## ruffs (24. September 2008)

jup bestätige ich das orcs,goblins und co der pilzfraktion angehören sonst wären sie ja ned grün
schau mal auf buffed bei den war videos da erklärt auch jemand das die aus sporen wachsen


----------



## MacJunkie79 (24. September 2008)

Arbeiten Goblin-Schamanen nicht sogar mit Pilzen um die Grünhäute anzustacheln? Ich meine so entstehen doch sogar die Fanatics.


----------



## TrueMorgor (24. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ja viele richtige Dinge und auch garnicht mal so schlecht geschrieben und vor allem be-schrieben, aber eigentlich sieht es doch etwas anders aus ^^
> 
> Im Warhammer 40.000 Universum beginnt die legendäre und spektakuläre Reise unserer kleinen Warhammer Fantasy-Welt.
> Zu Zeiten, als Warhammer 40.000 eigentlich hätte Warhammer -100.000 heißen müssen, erschien die erste bekannte intelligente Rasse: Die Slann! Außerirdische Riesenechsen, die zur Perfektion von Technik und Magie kamen.
> ...



Nope eindeutig nicht ganz richtig, sorry.

Bitte nicht soviele Lexicanum-Links posten, da sonst die WoW Kiddies alles rauslöschen und durch "WoW ist besser" ersetzen -_- hab grad 2 ähnliche Sachen korrigieren müssen.

Tatsächlich war die Pilz-Idee nur einmal ein hirngespinnst, dass aber verrückt genug war, (und unter allen anderen ORk-Thesen einzigatig genug war) und mangels anderer pausibler/aufregender Gründe, um dann doch verwendet zu werden, um zb. so Sachen nicht ernsthaft beantworten zu müssen wie etwa:

1) wo kommen sie her
2) warum sind sie so zäh (und dumm)
3) wie können sie sich so schnell vermehren
4) sind sie grün (GW malte Orks anfangs braun)
5) vererben Wissen anstatt es zu erlernen
etc.


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Arbeiten Goblin-Schamanen nicht sogar mit Pilzen um die Grünhäute anzustacheln? Ich meine so entstehen doch sogar die Fanatics.



Pilzwein – setzen die Jungs einfach ohne ende unter Drogen bis jeder Selbsterhaltungstrieb und Verstand aus dem grünen Körper gebrannt wurde.




> Bitte nicht soviele Lexicanum-Links posten, da sonst die WoW Kiddies alles rauslöschen und durch "WoW ist besser" ersetzen -_- hab grad 2 ähnliche Sachen korrigieren müssen.



WOW Orcs sind einfach anders. Ist auch gut so. : ) 



> Tatsächlich war die Pilz-Idee nur einmal ein hirngespinnst, dass aber verrückt genug war, (und unter allen anderen ORk-Thesen einzigatig genug war) und mangels anderer pausibler/aufregender Gründe, um dann doch verwendet zu werden, um zb. so Sachen nicht ernsthaft beantworten zu müssen wie etwa:



Jo leider. Viel gutes Potential dran verschwendet worden, aber ist leider nicht das erste Mal. Vor allem weil viele der Sachen leicht zu erklären wären. 




> 1) wo kommen sie her



An sich aus den zerklüften Bergen außerhalb der „zivilisierten“ Welt. Dazu müssen sie wirklich keine Pilze sein fand ich immer. Einfach Barbarenstämme. 




> 2) warum sind sie so zäh (und dumm)



Dumm ist relativ, gibt genug die brillante Taktiker und Kriegsführer sind. Dazu bauen sie sehr gute Kriegsmaschinen. 



> 3) wie können sie sich so schnell vermehren



Genügsame Ernährung und gebärfreudige Frauen.  



> 4) sind sie grün (GW malte Orks anfangs braun)



Da waren sie auch eher noch auf Barbarenstämme außerhalb des Imperiums getrimmt. Sind die Hobgoblins, die sogar den Mongolenstil haben, ja auch. 



> 5) vererben Wissen anstatt es zu erlernen



Schmiedekunst scheint ihnen auf jeden Fall sehr zu liegen und ne orale Geschichtskultur haben sie auch.


----------



## Lorghi (24. September 2008)

TrueMorgor schrieb:


> Bitte nicht soviele Lexicanum-Links posten, da sonst die WoW Kiddies alles rauslöschen und durch "WoW ist besser" ersetzen -_- hab grad 2 ähnliche Sachen korrigieren müssen.



Hat das wirklich jemand getan? Großer Gott, das nimmt ja langsam Ausmaße an....

Vielleicht sollte ich WoW boykottieren. Ich will kein Game spielen in dem Dummheit & Ignoranz geradezu gezüchtet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Respawn (24. September 2008)

Erstellt euch mal 'nen Greenskin und dreht euch direkt nach dem Eintritt in die Welt mal vorsichtig um. Ich meine, man steht direkt in einem Meer aus Pilzen. Das fiel mir in der Beta auf... kann mich auch irren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (24. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Hat das wirklich jemand getan? Großer Gott, das nimmt ja langsam Ausmaße an....
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich WoW boykottieren. Ich will kein Game spielen in dem Dummheit & Ignoranz geradezu gezüchtet wird
> 
> ...



Was WOW damit zur tun haben soll musst mir aber noch erklären. ^^ Es gibt einfach solche Leute und solche Leute.


----------

